

Ask HN: Am I qualified to start any startups? - edwardshui

Hi HN experts:<p>I am a programming novice and have the passion to learn how to code in the hope that one day I could be ready to start my own startup or build my own apps.<p>The fact that I am a programming novice sometimes makes me think I will never be able to achieve what I just said above. Especially knowing the fact that there are some many great hackers out there who will definitely beat me to the punch.<p>Could you, great hackers, kindly give me some advice? I truly value yours as I have absolutely no one to ask for opinions and etc.<p>Many thanks for your help in advance!<p>Best,
Ed
======
bootload
_"... The fact that I am a programming novice sometimes makes me think I will
never be able to achieve what I just said above. ..."_

start here with _"How To Become A Hacker"_ ~
<http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html>

    
    
        To follow the path:
        look to the master,
        follow the master,
        walk with the master,
        see through the master,
        become the master.
    

then continue here _"The Art of Unix Programming"_ ~
<http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/taoup/html/>

~~~
edwardshui
Thanks a lot @bootload for your tips and resources! You have brought me one
step closer!

------
petercooper
_Especially knowing the fact that there are some many great hackers out there
who will definitely beat me to the punch._

Let's get crude and say you're a mere 2 out of 10 on a fictional scale of
aptitude. At what level do you think you wouldn't be "beaten" by anyone else?
What about developers at 7 or 8? They could just as easily feel the same way.

You need to stop looking at this as an RPG-style skills game and one of the
world/market being a massive place with opportunities for all. There are so
many niches that you can find something productive to do. You just need to be
prepared to fail over and over until you get a success.

~~~
edwardshui
@petercooper: you are right! I should never give up until I see some light!!
And I won't give up!

Thanks a lot indeed!

------
JonathanWCurd
Pick something simple to start with. Build it and get satisfaction from
launching something and the confidence that goes with it. Then up the ante and
repeat all over again. Before you know whats going on you'll be in the middle
of it all.

~~~
g0atbutt
Word hard and iterate. The biggest obstacle is yourself. Good luck!

~~~
edwardshui
You are right @g0atbutt! I am my own enemy! Thanks

------
rananth
Hi,

To "build" a start-up in to something concrete, it takes more than a geeky
programmer. Don't worry about who can beat you in programming or not. As long
as you show the resolve that you will make your idea in to a real company, you
are in business. Keep in good contacts with all of your non-technical buddies.
When the right time comes, they will be your chaperones.

Trust me, I had the same fear when I started out last year.

~~~
edwardshui
Thanks @rananth! I will certainly give my all out to try! Despite not having
much tech buddies (well, non-tech too!), guys/gals in the HN community are
already my chaperones!

------
ZackOfAllTrades
I am in the same boat as you.

The way I look at it is that I come to terms with what I suck at right now and
then work hard at sucking less. Eventually I get really good at what I sucked
at and move onto the next thing.

And you don't need permission to start something.

~~~
edwardshui
Thanks! I definitely work hard at sucking less.

------
allanchao
This is not directly related to your programming concern, but you might find
the article useful. Paul Graham's Why to Not Not Start a Startup:
<http://paulgraham.com/notnot.html>

~~~
edwardshui
Thanks @allanchao! Another resource for me to read.

------
JoshKalkbrenner
You don't need to know how to build it, rather how to explain what need be
built. Oo yeah.. cash helps too!

~~~
edwardshui
Thanks @JoshKalkbrenner.

~~~
seancron
Friendly HN tip: You don't need to use @ (and it's considered good form not
to) when replying to someone. We can see who you're replying to from the
nested comments.

~~~
edwardshui
Thanks a lot seancron for your tip! Didn't know this at all!

------
naithemilkman
Don't forget that the code is merely a tool for your business.

~~~
edwardshui
Thanks. I definitely need both sound ideas and decent code to do the job.

------
myearwood
No,you are not qualified to launch a startup.And the only reason why is
because you don't have enough confidence in yourself.You might be a novice and
you will make mistakes, but that should never stop you from launching a
startup or working on a project that you are passionate about.

~~~
edwardshui
Thanks a lot for the motivation indeed!

